# Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?



## ~Michi~

Huhu,

Und zwar geht es um folgendes, ich hoffe das es hier ein paar Angler aus Niedersachsen gibt oder sogar aus meiner Nähe die mir vielleicht weiter helfen können.

So dann will ich mal anfangen...

Und zwar habe ich 1995 meine Fischereiprüfung in NRW gemacht. Da ich diese auch bestanden habe, habe ich auch damals ein Prüfungszeugnis bekommen "Prüfungszeugnis zum erlangen des ersten Fischereischeins" was ich natürlich aufgehoben habe und auch heute noch besitze.
In NRW war es so, dass ich dort mit dem Zeugnis zum Amt gehen musste und mir dort dann mein erster Fünfjahresfischereischein ausgestellt wurde. Man hat ja in NRW die wahl zwischen einem Einjahres- und einem Füfnjahresfischereischein. Dort wurde mir dann erklärt das ich, wenn ich mal einen neuen Schein brauche, es reicht, wenn ich den alten mitnehme. Sprich das Zeugnis von der Prüfung habe ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt garnicht mehr benötigt.

So jetzt bin ich vor kurzem hier nach Niedersachsen in die nähe von Celle gezogen und möchte dieses Jahr auch wieder nach langjähriger Angelpause anfangen zu Angeln. Und zwar habe ich hier einen Bekannten der angelt, dieser sagte mir das es hier in Niedersachsen zwar einen Angelschein auf Lebenszeit gibt, was ja schonmal komplett anders als in NRW ist, ich diesen aber nicht unbedingt brauchen würde.  Er meinte dann das ich einfach nur mein Prüfungszeugniss zum angeln mitnehmen muss, was ich damals nach der Prüfung bekommen habe, was dann schon ausreichen würde hier in Niedersachsen. So, das ist mir dann aus NRW Zeiten natürlich ein wenig komisch vorgekommen, was mich allerdings am meisten störte ist, wenn man das Zeugnis verliert dann is es futsch und man kann soviel ich weiß ja kein neues mehr bekommen was mich doch sehr abgeschreckt hat.

Da mir das ganze dann doch ein wenig komisch vorgekommen ist bin ich dann hier zum Amt hin und hab mich dort erkundigt ob man hier in Niedersachsen wirklich keinen Fischereischein zum Angeln benötigt. Dort wurde mir dann bestätigt das es in Niedersachsen einen Fischereischein gibt der auf Lebenszeit läuft und 30 Euro kostet. Voraussetzung war natürlich um diesen zu bekommen eine bestandene Fischereiprüfung. Ich habe dann nachgefragt ob man diesen Fischereischein zum Angeln zwingend benötigt da mein Bekannter mir sagte das es reichen würde wenn ich zum Angeln mein Prüfungszeugnis von damals mitführen würde. Daraufhin wurde mir dann gesagt das das wohl in der Tat genügen würde aber es ratsam wäre so einen Fischereischein zu erwerben, da: 1. eine Kopie von meinem Prüfungszeugnis gemacht wird und auf dem Amt aufbewahrt wird, 2. wovor ich mehr Angst habe es nicht passieren kann das man sein Prüfungszeugnis beim Angeln verliert. Den Fischereischein kann man ja jeder Zeit neu holen kostet dann zwar wieder 30 Euro denke ich aber das Zeugnis kann man wohl nicht ersetzen.

So...
Jetzt habe ich mir für 30 Euro diesen Fischereischein machen lassen und heute abgeholt, jetzt meinte der gute Mann vom Amt aber ich müsse zusätzlich zu diesem Fischereischein trotzdem das Prüfungszeugnis beim Angeln mitführen?... Häää...
Wieso hab ich dann diesen Fischereischein geholt wenn ich am Ende trotzdem das Prüfungszeugnis mit mir rumschleppen muss?
Naja wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir dann den Schein Zuhause mal etwas genauer angeschaut, da er Total anders is als der den ich aus NRW kenne. Der Fischereischein ist zum zusammenklappen, auf der Front steht Fischereischein und wenn man ihn öffnet ist auf der linken Seite mein Lichtbild, die Stempel vom Amt, meine Unterschrift. So, jetzt das was mich stuzig macht. Auf der Rechten Seite befinden sich oben meine persönlichen Daten wie die Adresse. Unter den persönlichen Daten sind 3 Dinge aufgeführt mit einem Kästchen was angekreuzt werden kann, die da wären: Fischreiprüfungszeugnis, Patent als Küstenfischer und als letztes Jahresfischereischein für 3 aufeinanderfolgende Jahre. Angekreuzt ist dort das Fischereiprüfungszeugnis die anderen 2 Dinge sind nicht angekreuzt. Unter den 3 besagten Dingen steht dann in etwas kleiner "hat vorgelegen". Also kann man hier ja schon erkennen das das Fischereiprüfungszeugnis bei der ausstellenden Behörde vorgelegen hat. Wieso soll ich dann zusätzlich zu diesem Fischereischein auch noch mein Prüfungszeugnis mitschleppen, dass wollte ich ja gerade vermeiden!?.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das der gute Mann heute ein wenig durcheinander gewesen ist oder vielleicht nich den richtigen Durchblick gehabt hat. Was mich halt ein wenig unsicher macht ist das er ja damals als ich nachgefragt habe behauptet hat das ich das Prüfungszeugnis dann nicht mehr mitnehmen muss, sondern es reicht wenn ich den Fischereischein dabei habe. Rein aus interesse was bedeutet eigentlich dieses Jahresfischereischein für 3 aufeinanderfolgende Jahre, ist der Fischereischein dann nur 3 Jahre gültig und nicht lebenslang so wie meiner?. Zumindest ist bei mir nur das Fischereiprüfungszeugnis angekreuzt, deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus das mein Fischereischein jetzt lebenslang gültig ist da auch nix draufsteht bis wann dieser gültig ist oder wie lange?

Nun gut, lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch weiterhelfen. Damit ihr auch noch durchblickt bei dem ganzen gekritzel und der zumindest für mich verworrenen Situation hier nochmal die 2 Fragen.

1. Muss ich wirklich zusätzlich zu dem Fischereischein noch das Prüfungszeugnis mitführen oder reicht es wenn ich den Fischereischein beim Angeln mitführe?

2. Ist der Fischereischein jetzt wirklich ein leben lang gültig und ich muss ihn nie wieder verlängern, was ich in NRW ja jedes Jahr bzw. jedes 5 Jahr musste?

Wenn Ihr bis hierhin durchgehalten habt dann bedanke ich mich schonmal recht herzlich und wenn ihr mir jetzt noch bei meiner Unwissenheit helfen könnt dann wär das noch schöner...

P.S.: Ich hoffe das ich das richtige Forum erwischt habe, zumindest dachte ich wohin wenn nich unter Angeln Allgemein.

MfG,
~Michi~


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Moin!

Schreib mal Hansy1966 an. 
Der ist hier bei uns (Nienburg/Weser ca.40KM) Gewässerhannes.
Der kann Dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.

CU

Kai


----------



## abax

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Frage 1: Nein, der Fischereischein von der Behörde (30EU)reicht. Es ist auch richtig wie du es begründet hast. Wenn dein Original verloren geht ist es schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich, ein neues Dokument ausgestellt zu bekommen.
Frage 2: Ist z.Z. noch Lebenslang gültig und muss nicht nach 5 Jahren erneuert werden.

So wurde uns es erzählt bei der Prüfung im Dezember 2006.
Gruß
Abax


----------



## Dorschknorpel

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

... genau so ist es richtig, wie abax es schon gesagt hat. Aber die Regelungen in den einzelnen Bundesländern sind wirklich ein Graus. Ich besitze auch den Niedersächsischen auf Lebenszeit, wohne jetzt allerdings in BW und musste mir hier erst mal einen fünf- Jahresschein kaufen, für satte 90.- Euronen. Da bin ich damals schier aus den Latschen gekippt. Jetzt ist das Gesetz hier auch geändert und es gibt einen Schein auf "Lebenszeit", der ist allerdings nur 10 Jahre gültig|kopfkrat. Da habe ich die Dame auf `em Amt auch gefragt, ob ich nach zehn Jahren jetzt gleich noch meinen Löffel abgeben muss, weil meine "Lebenszeit" abgelaufen ist? Also Fazit ist, je nach Bundesland mehr oder weniger Abzocke.


----------



## lars_25

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Hallo Jungs 

jaja, das Fischreischeinthema. Immer wieder schön ! 
Also, ich komme aus Niedersachsen und habe dort im Jahre 1994 meine Prüfung abgelegt und den Fischereischein ( er heißt in Niedersachsen umgangssprachlich "Bundesfischreischein") auf Lebenszeit bei der Gemeinde erworben. Damit hatte ich bislang keinerlei Probleme, in anderen Ländern (ich lebe jetzt in Hamburg, aber auch in Bayern habe ich meine Erlaubnisscheine bekommen) gab es nie Probleme, damit Erlaubnisscheine zu bekommen oder ggf an freien Gewässern ( die es ja in Hamburg gibt ) zu angeln.  Daher wundert es mich, das Dorschnknoppel den Schein in BW nochmal erwerben mußte. Eigentlich (*dreimal auf holz klopf*) sollte der Fischreischein Bundesweit anerkannt werden. 

Zu deinen Fragen, Michi : 

- der Schein ist (wie schon vorher gesagt ) lebenslang gültig

- der Fischereischein ist ein Zeugnis, dass du die Prüfung abgelegt hast. Zum Angeln in Niedersachsen brauchst du in der Regel nur deinen Fischereischein und den Gewässererlaubnisschein.
Dein Prüfungszeugnis ( in Niedersachsen grüner Lappen, in Hamburg Urkunde ) kannst du daheim lassen.  An manchen Gewässern ist auch der VDSF Schein vorgeschrieben. 

- Der Fischereischein ermächtigt dich zum Fischen in sog. Freien Gewässern. Davon gibts nicht viel - Außer dem Meer, einigen Elbstrecken und einigen Gewässern in Hamburg gibts da, glaube ich, nicht so viel. 

Also, alles richtig gemacht, mit dem Fischereischein zum Gerätehändler, Gewässerschein kaufen und Petri Heil  

Gruß aus Hamburg

Lars


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Pack Dir doch einfach ne Kopie vom Prüfungszeugnis zu deinen Angelpapieren.


----------



## mot67

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

genau die frage mit dem umzug in andere bundesländer interessiert mich auch. verliert der fischereischein die gültigkeit, wenn der wohnsitz in ein anderes bundesland verlegt wird? 
das bezieht sich vornehmlich für die mehrjahresscheine, die es in HH und S-H nicht gibt.
ein kumpel ist kürzlich aus hessen nach HH gezogen, hat einen 5 jahresschein. nun hat grad letztens jemand behauptet, er müsse sich den hamburger schein holen, mit dem hessischen schein und dem hamburger wohnsitz könnte es probleme geben.
weiss da jemand genaues oder handhabt das jedes land und jede behörde nach lust und laune?


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*



> handhabt das jedes land und jede behörde nach lust und laune?


Exakt! :c


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Wie schon erwähnt, ist der Fischereischein in NDS lebenslang gültig. Habe damals 10,- DM bezahlt:q. 
In NDS ist der Fischereischein aber nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben. Zum Erwerb einer Gastangelkarte reicht in der Regel der Prüfungsausweis/Sportfischerpaß. 
Probleme gibt es jedoch, wenn Du eine Gastangelkarte in einem anderem Bundesland erwerben möchtest. In Mecklenburg geht ohne Fischereischein definitiv gar nichts. Der Fischereischein gilt übrigens als offizieller amtlicher Ausweis:m


----------



## ~Michi~

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Huhu,

Wow, vielen dank für die ganzen Antworten. Dann werd ich das Fischereizeugnis auch nich mitnehmen ich hab mich schon gewundert wieso ich das mitnehmen soll wenn ich doch den Schein habe. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist wieso abax sagte das der Fischereischein z.Z. noch Lebenslänglich ist?
Gibts da irgendwie ne Planung das das geändert werden soll, weil ich mein wenn ja eigentlich eh das Prüfungszeugnis ausreicht zum Angel wär es doch Blödsinn das zu ändern da das Zeugniss ja auch immer gültig ist.

Jo das ich natürlich noch ne Erlaubniskarte brauch is klar, das mit dem Mitglied im VDSF sein hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. Ich glaub auf der Seite vom Angelverein in Schwarmstedt da steht das man um eine Gastkarte zu bekommen Mitglied im VDSF sein muss oder ein Zimmer in Schwarmstedt nachweisen muss, ich denk das mit dem Zimmer gilt mal für Urlauber.

Wie geht das eigentlich mit dem VDSF kann man da auch so Mitglied werden oder geht das nur über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft?
Obwohl ich aber auch am überlegen bin mich einem Verein 
anzuschließen damit ich auch entsprechende Gewässer habe, soviel ich weiß gibts hier wohl ziemlisch viele Vereine und ich kenn auch kein Gewässer was hier nich nem Verein gehört und immer Tagesscheine zu kaufen das wird auf Dauer was teuer und is auch doof da ich lieber los will wann ich Lust habe und nich erst so nen doofen Erlaubnisschein kaufen will.

MfG,
~Michi~


----------



## lars_25

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Moin Zusammen

Zu Mot : 
Ich leite hier in Hamburg eine Angelgruppe von 50 Mann aus ganz Deutschland, die aber halt hier mit mir studieren. Die Jungs aus NRW hatten nie Probleme, wenn der Schein noch gültig war. Brauchen sie aber nen neuen, weil der abläuft, so mussten sie den da beantragen, wo ihr Hauptwohnsitz war. Wenns also Hamburg war, mussten sie den Fischereischein auch hier beantragen. 
Aber allgemein : Wenn der Schein aus NRW noch gültig ist, gilt der auch in Hamburg. 
Dazu das Hamburger Fischereigesetz, beachte Absatz 3 (Zitat) : 
_§ 5 Fischereischeinpflicht_
_(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muss im Besitz eines Fischereischeins mit fest eingefügtem Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe sein. Der Fischereischein ist beim Fischfang mitzuführen und auf Verlangen den zur Fischereiaufsicht Befugten vorzuzeigen._
_(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für die Ausübung des gewerbsmäßig betriebenen Fischfangs in Küsten- und geschlossenen Binnengewässern._
_(3) Im übrigen Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes ausgestellte Fischereischeine stehen dem Fischereischein gleich, wenn der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung nicht in der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg hat.__

_
Quelle : Internetauftritt Forst- und Fischereibehörde Stadt Hamburg, http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm#p5

Zum Thema VDSF : 
Ich glaube, als Einzelperson Mitglied im VDSF zu sein, ist kaum möglich, so ohne Verein. Bin mir da aber nicht "Satzungssicher". 
In jedem Fall ist die Mitgliedschaft in nem Verein zu empfehlen . . . . . zumindest aus meiner Sicht. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dorschknorpel

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Moin Lars und natürlich auch alle anderen,
es ist wohl so, dass der Fischereischein zum Erstwohnsitz passen muss. Sprich als ich umgezogen bin habe ich auf dem hisigen Ordnungsamt nachgefragt wie sich die ganze Kiste verhält und Auskunft war: Wenn ich als Gastangler in einem anderen Bundesland fischen will reicht natürlich jeder gültige Fischereischein, egal welchen Bundeslandes. So hätte ich mich also auch als "Dauergastangler" aufführen können, nur ist es bei Kontrollen ja so, dass der gültige Fischereischein und Ausweispapiere mitzuführen sind und hier würde sich die Sache dann natürlich schwierig gestalten, den Gastangler zu begründen. Als Erstwohnsitzinhaber des jeweiligen Bundeslandes muss ich ergo auch den für dieses Bundesland vorgeschriebenen F-Schein vorweisen können. Das ganze ist natürlich typisch deutscher Behördenwahnsinn und letztendlich Abzocke. Ein Guter Kumpel von mir besitzt mittlerweile vier!!! solcher Dokumente#c .


----------



## lars_25

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Hey Dorschknorpel 

Ups, da machst mich auf was aufmerksam. 
Wenn ich mir selber das von mir reingestellte gesetzesdokument besser durchgelesen hätte, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können . . . . . 
ergo : ich dürfte , mit meinem lebenslang gültigen fischereischein aus niedersachsen, nicht in hamburg angeln, wenn mein hauptwohnsitz in hamburg ist. wäre er in niedersachsen, wär das wieder ok !!! 
das war mir so auch nicht klar !! 

das würde aber bedeuten, das bei kontrollen der personalausweis zu kontrollieren wäre, da ja nur dort der Hauptwohnsitz vermerkt ist. 
1. dürfen das fischereiaufseher überhaupt ( wenns nicht grad die polizei ist)
2. zählt der ja nicht zu den papieren, die ans gewässer mitgeführt werden müssen. 

Wat ein Durcheinander ! Ich verleg meinen Hauptwohnsitz schön wieder nach Niedersachsen, dann hab ich keine Probleme. 

gruß lars


----------



## Dorschknorpel

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

....korrekt 
Dem Fischereiaufseher gegenüber ist man meines Erachtens verpflichtet sich auch ausweisen zu können. Die Pflicht des mitführens von Ausweispapieren besteht theoretisch/praktisch ja auch. Bei uns hier wird das ganze aber gleich bei der Kartenausgabe überprüft. Man muss F-Schein und Ausweis vorlegen und somit brauchen die Kontrolleure nur noch die Erlaubnis zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Man muss F-Schein und Ausweis vorlegen und somit brauchen die Kontrolleure nur noch die Erlaubnis zu kontrollieren.



Wenn die Wasserschupo bei uns kontrolliert muß immer noch ein amtlicher Lichtbildausweis vorgelegt werden, weil sie es schon öfters hatten, daß sich  einer einen Schein holt, und die ganze Verwandschaft mit dem Schein angeln geht.


----------



## Tinca

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

hm.

um das ganze noch komplizierter zu machen, würde ich nicht den personalausweis bei einer kontrolle mitführen, sondern den reisepass. da steht nämlich KEIN wohnsitz drin. 

mit reisepass also immer gastangler! ;-)

nicht ganz ernstgemeint,

gruß tinca


----------



## einsamer angler

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Hi 
also da bin ich ja echt Platt 
komme ursprünglich auch aus Niedersachen (30km Süd. von Hamburg)
wohne jetzt aber in Bayern
in Niedersachen kostet der Schein auf Lebzeit 30€

in Bayern:

                                     14 - 22 Jahre 300.- Euro
23 - 27 Jahre 288.- Euro
28 - 32 Jahre 256.- Euro
33 - 37 Jahre 224.- Euro
38 - 42 Jahre 192.- Euro
43 - 47 Jahre 160.- Euro
48 - 52 Jahre 128.- Euro
53 - 57 Jahre   96.- Euro
58 - 62 Jahre   64.- Euro
63 - 67 Jahre   32.- Euro

Wer die Fischereiabgabe nicht für die lebenslange Geltungsdauer entrichten möchte, hat die Möglichkeit, die Fischereiabgabe für die Dauer von fünf Jahren zu entrichten. Hier beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 40.- Euro

hatte mir den erst mal für 5 Jahre geholt da mir 224€ doch zu dem Zeit Punkt zu viel war:c
in 3 Jahren kann ich mir dann mal den auf Lebzeit gönnen

oder schnell mal den Wohnort wechsel vollziehen so für 1-3 Monate und den dann in Niedersachen holen;-)

gruß michele


----------



## Musi1978

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Moin,

ich hab da mal ne ähnliche Frage ... und wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, dann komme ich zu folgendem Schluß:

"Also ich würde gern die Prüfung ablegen ... 
(so schnell als möglich, da ich beruflich ziemlich eingebunden bin. Möchte auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit usw. lostreten, darüber gibt es ausreichend andere Threats. Ich angele seit Jahren in diversen Schwedenurlauben, viele Beleitungen von Vereinsanglern, usw. Will damit nur sagen, ich weiß wovon ich rede und will hier nicht schnell, schnell Fische abschlagen ...)

So, nun aber zum eigentlichen Problem:

Ich habe gesehen das es bei unseren lieben Raubfischprofis (Mathias Fuhrmann u. Jens Feißel) WE-Kurse gibt .... und würde mich evtl. bei einem solchen Anmelden....

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/ang_fischereischein.php

Ich wohne in Niedersachsen .... und würde auch ganz gern hier bleiben 

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab, dann müßte ich danach mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Amt hier in NDS und mir nen Schein für NDS ausstellen lassen ? Richtig ?

Da ich leider keine vergleichbaren Angebote hier in der Nähe finden konnte, müßte ich diesen Weg gehen ... #t

Hab ich das jetzt richtig dargestellt ? Oder darf ich meine Prüfung gar nicht in einem anderen Bundesland einfach so ablegen ? #c Da würde ich vorher noch telefonisch erfragen wollen ....

Danke für Eure Meinungen und Hinweise
Grüße Musi #h

P.S. ... am 16.09. geht es wieder für 11 Tage nach Schweden an den Kösen *Freu*


----------



## Zanderverhafter

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

So, nachdem ich hier nun erstmal alles durchgelesen habe muß ich erstmal einen weitverbreiteten Rechtsmythos auflösen und gleichzeitig ein wenig mehr zur Verwirrung beistiften:q

In Deutschland gibt es zwar eine Ausweispflicht, aber keine MITFÜHRTUNGSPFLICHT für Personalausweis oder Reisepaß, eine Mitführungspflicht gilt nur für Dokumente bei denen die Mitführung gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist wie z.B. den Führerschein beim Führen eines Fahrzeuges.

Aber einen Ausweis muß man nicht mitführen, es macht die Sache aber deutlich einfacher, da die Polizei einen ansonsten zur Klärung der Personalien mitnehmen kann...


----------



## schleienjäger

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

ist doch alles nur abzocke mit den fischereischeinen.ich persönlich hab noch den fischerreischein von niedersachsen,wohne aber seit ca 4 jahren in nrw.habe nicht mehr das original der prüfungsbescheinigung ist auch nicht mehr dranzukommen.da sagen mir die är---e vom amt geht nur mit dem original,einen fischereischein von nrw zu bekommen.nja was solls ist eh billiger mit dem aus niedersachsen:m.und bin ja in niedersachsen im verein.habe noch nie probleme in anderren bundesländern gehabt.werde dem land keinen cent mehr wie nötig in den rachen werfen


----------



## Musi1978

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

Da mir ja leider noch niemand geantwortet hat :-( *schnief*
 Hab ich hier noch etwas gefunden ... vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen ja noch bei seinen Problemen.

---> http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html <---

Grüße Musi


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

@musi

ich bin der meinung wenn du in nds gemeldet bist wohnhaft musst du auch hier den fischereischein ablegen!!
warum wills den denn woanders machen???zumal nur am wochenende soviel ich weiß das dann über mehrere wochen geht und mathias fuhrmann doch in mv ist oder???spritkosten???bringt das was dann noch???

bei uns in meck pomm ist es ganz anders du bekommst ein fischereischein ausgestellt da sind 25felder=25jahre da kauft man sich für jedes jahr eine marke und gut-ist der voll bekommt man einen neuen beim amt!die marke kostet pro jahr 6euro!


----------



## Musi1978

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*

@ Zanderlui ...

So wie ich das auf der Homepage verstanden habe ist man an einem Wochenende durch ...

_Wann:                Die Wochenendlehrgänge in Greifswald werden wie folgt durchgeführt:

*Freitags von 17.oo bis 21.15 Uhr*
*Sa/So jeweils von 9.oo bis 16.15

Prüfung in Montags 16.00 Uhr 

*_Und das ist es, was es dür mich interessant macht.
Dafür würde ich auch die 88,- € Deutsche Bahn in Kauf nehmen um dort hin- und zrückzufahren.

Habe meine Fragen auch schon per email an die Ausrichter gestellt, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen. Werde wohl mal das Telefon bemühen müssen ...

Aber scheinbar scheint das ja lt. dieser Regelungen generell möglich zu sein. Jedenfalls die Anerkennung des Scheins bei uns in NDS. Leider steht nicht genau drinn, wie sich das mit "BundesländerAusländer" zur Ablegung der Prüfung in MeckPomm verhält ... |kopfkrat http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html

Sollte ich eine klare Antwort bekommen, werde ich Sie hier bekanntgeben #h

Grüße


----------



## bolban

*AW: Fischereischein und Prüfungszeugnis in Niedersachsen?*



einsamer angler schrieb:


> Hi
> also da bin ich ja echt Platt
> komme ursprünglich auch aus Niedersachen (30km Süd. von Hamburg)
> wohne jetzt aber in Bayern
> in Niedersachen kostet der Schein auf Lebzeit 30€
> 
> in Bayern:
> 
> 14 - 22 Jahre 300.- Euro
> 23 - 27 Jahre 288.- Euro
> 28 - 32 Jahre 256.- Euro
> 33 - 37 Jahre 224.- Euro
> 38 - 42 Jahre 192.- Euro
> 43 - 47 Jahre 160.- Euro
> 48 - 52 Jahre 128.- Euro
> 53 - 57 Jahre   96.- Euro
> 58 - 62 Jahre   64.- Euro
> 63 - 67 Jahre   32.- Euro
> 
> Wer die Fischereiabgabe nicht für die lebenslange Geltungsdauer entrichten möchte, hat die Möglichkeit, die Fischereiabgabe für die Dauer von fünf Jahren zu entrichten. Hier beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 40.- Euro
> 
> hatte mir den erst mal für 5 Jahre geholt da mir 224€ doch zu dem Zeit Punkt zu viel war:c
> in 3 Jahren kann ich mir dann mal den auf Lebzeit gönnen
> 
> oder schnell mal den Wohnort wechsel vollziehen so für 1-3 Monate und den dann in Niedersachen holen;-)
> 
> gruß michele


Ja, ich hab ihn mir auch auf 5 Jahre geholt, weil das irgendwie ganz schön sauteuer ist hier in Bayern. Du bringst mich da aber jetzt auf gute Ideen. Ich könnte mich bei der nächsten Ausstellung ja einfach beim Kumpel im anderen Bundesland mit anmelden. Besuchen tut man sich eh immer wieder, da kann man doch gleich mal bei denen auf's Einwohnermeldeamt gehenund sich zum Niedersachsen machen.


----------

